# Guided Trip To High Rock Lake...Free!



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Don't know why I haven't thought of this before. If anyone would like to drag your boat down here for a few days of top flight bass fishing, I will guide you on HIGH ROCK LAKE!
No charge! High Rock Lake is a fine fishery, has hosted the Bassmaster Classic four times, and is home to the world's best crank bait fishing. I grew up fishing the lake, and have good knowledge of its humps, points, railroad beds, creek arms, and other structure.
Many Bass Pros cut their cranking teeth here, including Gerald Beck, David Wright, and 1993 champ David Fritts. The lake is known for its offshore humps, where big bass stack up to intercept cruising bait balls of threadfin and gizzard shad. I guess June til November would be best times.
Seriously, I'd love to guide you here, and would help you find accommodations.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the offer. That's extremely generous of you. I wish I could take you up on the offer.

Wes


----------



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

NCbassattack said:


> Don't know why I haven't thought of this before. If anyone would like to drag your boat down here for a few days of top flight bass fishing, I will guide you on HIGH ROCK LAKE!
> No charge! High Rock Lake is a fine fishery, has hosted the Bassmaster Classic four times, and is home to the world's best crank bait fishing. I grew up fishing the lake, and have good knowledge of its humps, points, railroad beds, creek arms, and other structure.
> Many Bass Pros cut their cranking teeth here, including Gerald Beck, David Wright, and 1993 champ David Fritts. The lake is known for its offshore humps, where big bass stack up to intercept cruising bait balls of threadfin and gizzard shad. I guess June til November would be best times.
> Seriously, I'd love to guide you here, and would help you find accommodations.


What a great offer! I am red/snook fishing in Florida the last two weeks of June, I think I might be driving through your area. I will see what my route is when I get closer.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice Selling point....bring your own boat?!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Well, I no longer have a boat..But hey! It's HIGH ROCK! lol I guarantee lots of bass, and shoot, ain't charging nothing..lol


rustyolddad said:


> What a great offer! I am red/snook fishing in Florida the last two weeks of June, I think I might be driving through your area. I will see what my route is when I get closer.


Just let me know. Be glad to show you this fine bass fishery.


----------

